# took painkillers codeine



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Help

I took strong painkillers codeine for a migrain on second day of ET

Was that ok or not?

Worried now

Odette X


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Odette,

I don't think you should worry about one tablet. Codeine isn't advised in pregnancy as it can lead to withdrawal symptoms in the baby following delivery, but a one off, a mistake, shouldn't be a problem.

Lots of people don't know they are pregnant for ages and take lots more than a single codeine tablet

Hope thats ok

Take care x


----------

